
Evilginx 2 – Next Generation of Phishing 2FA Tokens - based2
https://breakdev.org/evilginx-2-next-generation-of-phishing-2fa-tokens/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/920y57/evilginx_2_n...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/920y57/evilginx_2_next_generation_of_phishing_2fa_tokens/)

